# Swedish: vi håller på och bakar



## sir_prize

hej, jag har precis sätt ett reklam på tv där mor säger till sin dotter "vi håller på *och bakar*"
kan någon vara snäll och förklara om det var inte/rätt och varför...?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Vi håller på och bakar är korrekt i talspråk. I skriftspråk är den korrekta  konstruktionen Vi håller på att baka. 

Man kan också höra i talspråk Vi håller på å baka. Jag skriver å (även om det låter som och) därför att å ofta ersätter att i talspråk även i andra konstruktioner.

I din konstruktion är det dock ingen tvekan om att och är rätt eftersom det följs av verb i presens, det kan då inte tolkas som att.

Jag antar att du inte har något problem med innebörden, alltså att det är en pågående handling, som eng. we are baking.


----------



## sir_prize

tack Wilma ,
menar du att om jag säger håller på att baka, låter det fel (konstigt)? är det naturlig att använda och/å i talspråk, eller folk bara struntar i hur de låter?
ärligt talat är det nästan omöjligt för mig att skilja på om någon säger och eller å (trodde att alla säger och alltid)


----------



## Veterinaren

Enligt mig Är det inget problem att sÄga "håller på att baka". Det Är nog dock vanligare hos yngre att sÄga "hÅller pÅ Å bakar".
Att skriva "HÅller pÅ och bakar" Är direkt fel och ska undvikas i alla former av skrift, enda undantaget kan vara chat, dÄr det oftast anvÄnds talsprÅk.


----------



## sir_prize

i just found it confusing, so i have to try to express myself in english instead...
for me (i'm polish) expression håller på att is like entirety where "att" is pointing towards some activity. once you cut att off it loses its former meaning.
suddenly it's like separate håller på *and * och/å göra någonting, where "håller på" is hanging out of nowhere for no reason.
wouldn't it be simply easier to say vi bakar instead?
hope i didn't make my post boring. swedish is surprising me so often, that i'd really like to understand its logic and reason.


----------



## cocuyo

_Håller på och _+verb in present tense is a common colloquial construction. It indicates that one is presently occupied with those doings, althouch it is not really stressed, so it's more or less equivalent with only using present tense. It's just a colloquial expression. Language does not follow logical laws.


----------



## sir_prize

i know that language is not like mathematics *cocuyo*. "rules" might be better word than "logic" then...
thank you for information about lack of stress while one håller på, such details are helpfull in finding proper use of words


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

sir_prize said:


> tack Wilma ,
> menar du att om jag säger håller på att baka, låter det fel (konstigt)? är det naturlig att använda och/å i talspråk, eller folk bara struntar i hur de låter?
> ärligt talat är det nästan omöjligt för mig att skilja på om någon säger och eller å (trodde att alla säger och alltid)


To me, pronouncing it like in writing - håller på att baka - sounds 'hypercorrect', i.e. too careful pronunciation, it doesn't sound natural.

Sorry if I didn't make myself clear about the å/och. They do sound the same (short å), and that's why I separated them. I wanted to highlight the fact that my å was a replacement for att (infinitive marker), while my och really meant the word och, the conjunction (English and). I think most Swedes do pronounce the infinitive marker att as å in fluent speech, and Norwegians certainly do, they even spell it å, which seems much more logical. 

As cucoyo mentioned, håller på... is just one of several ways of marking an ongoing process. We don't have a special tense for it like the English -ing form or the Spanish gerund. We need additional words. In many cases we do just use the present tense also for ongoing processes where the English would stick to their -ing form. I don't have any 'rules' to offer for when to use one or the other. It depends on context, mood, and probably some other factors that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## sir_prize

thank you again Wilma, i'm glad that i found this forum. i'm sure it will help to improve my Swedish a lot.


----------



## Magnus A.

The infinitive marker _att_ (‘to’/‘zu’) is pronounced /ɔ/ (å) in natural speech – and the conjunction _och_ is pronounced in exactly the same way.

But the subjunction _att_ (‘that’/‘daß’) is pronounced /atː/

(Example of the latter: _Jag vet att det är sant. _‘I know that it is true.’ ‘Ich weiß, daß es wahr ist.’


----------

